# Room Eq Wizard and Imm6 dayton audio mic



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for a measurement mic and I have stumbled across Dayton audio mics. There is the UMM-6 with usb interface which is on order and on the way, and I own the IMM-6 with TRRS jack and 3 times cheaper. As my laptop actually has a TRRS socket, will IMM-6 work for measuring speakers in my car with rew? Also, will the calibration file supplied by dayton audio work with REW?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Yes, the Dayton mic works well with REW


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Can you help me figure out why my mic and rew are not measuring correctly?


kdittoe said:


> Yes, the Dayton mic works well with REW


I cant seem to get my mic to measure correctly can you help me ?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Brian2020 said:


> Can you help me figure out why my mic and rew are not measuring correctly?
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get my mic to measure correctly can you help me ?


Did you read the REW help PDF? Did you download the mic calibration file? Did you upload the mic calibration file?


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes ,I read , loaded cal file but it looks like the mic not reading right ?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Why do you think its not reading correctly? What is it doing?


----------



## kdittoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Also, check this tuning guide out if you haven't already done so



https://testgear.audiofrog.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/A-Straightforward-Stereo-Tuning-Process-and-Some-Notes-About-Why-it-Works.pdf


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

All my highs drop at 8 k. Then flat line.
When I use androidphone , audio tools, with mic imm 6 i see the highs.when I use measuring , using laptop.is when i uave trouble.


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

i am trying to use the imm-6 also and have the same issue. I do not think the mic input on the laptop accepts above a 8k signal.


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Have you tried pointing the mic forwards, not pointing straight up?


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

i put the mic right in front of the tweeter playing a 10khz tone no signal at all


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow.
I could not get it to work my self.
I bought umm-6 the next step up mic. And use rew. Works great!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

REW isn't compatible with those type of mics (imm6) for some reason. Probably because they aren't nearly accurate enough.


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

umm-6 is my next thought. But doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere that sells it for a reasonable price.

i got the same dropoff at 8 khz in the helix rta also


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Umm6 or the imm6


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

the imm isn't working. looking for the umm


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

I can send you mine if you want to borrow it?


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

I saw one on ebay


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dayton audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone | eBay


(Works great with the software.A carrying case with foam insert, 10 ft. USB connection cable, and a mini tripod mic stand are included with the UMM-6. • Connects to your PC or Mac via USB port. 0dB = 1V/Pa) • Maximum SPL for 1% THD @ 1000 Hz: 127 dB • S/N ratio: 70 dB (A-weighted) • Connector...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Brian2020 (Oct 25, 2019)

Its more expensive, have you put in classifieds here on diyma and put 
Wanted mic for rta umm6 , or audiofrog mic


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You could buy a Minidsp umik. They are only $75. REW is directly comparable with Minidsp software.


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

yes i was looking at the umik also. 

i have a helix v twelve. Is either of them known as compatible with the rta in the v twelve sofware?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Both are.


----------



## Alain93 (Mar 6, 2017)

Did you install the calibrating file in rew? 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

Alain93 said:


> Did you install the calibrating file in rew?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


Yes I did and in the helix software.


----------



## RLII (Dec 11, 2020)

USB is your friend, get a TRRS to USB and bypass your mic preamp. Plug the imm-6 into a trrs to usb and that into your PC, this should bypass the mic preamp on the laptop trrs input.


----------



## CalTech87 (Oct 28, 2013)

The last soundcard I checked on a laptop was garbage. That was a long time ago and even budget laptops now may be better?

Not sure that's your problem though based on what others are saying about the mic. I use a Behriger UCA222 USB Soundcard just to make sure the out/in is known to be flat.


----------

